# Pen drive has become write protected



## Cruzy (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a San disk pen which by some reason,has become write protected.I've tried a few methods like the disk part method and the registry method.So can anyone here suggest me any alternate method to solve this dilemma of mine?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2015)

Try this.
mUsbFixer - Remove write protection for usb and disc drives


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> Try this.
> mUsbFixer - Remove write protection for usb and disc drives


I just tried this method but sadly its not working


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2015)

USB Write Protect 2.0 free download - Software reviews, downloads, news, free trials, freeware and full commercial software - Downloadcrew


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 16, 2015)

I've also tried this,it doesn't work


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 16, 2015)

You may try all the options as suggested but sadly they all won't work. Yes, you heard it right. Replacement will be the only probably solution.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2015)

which one?
check if you toggled a physical write protection switch by mistake


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 16, 2015)

It's a San disk cruzer 8GB pendrive which doesn't have a physical switch.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 17, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> It's a San disk cruzer 8GB pendrive which doesn't have a physical switch.



Hi   [MENTION=296231]Cruzy[/MENTION],

Based on your post, it may be a hardware issue. I’d suggest you some basic troubleshooting steps that may help you to solve the issue.

Please follow the below steps:

1) Run Cmd as an administrator and select the external drive.

2) After selecting the external drive, type the command diskpart. After the command, the new Cmd tab will be open. 

3) In the new tab, type the command list disk. After executing the command, you will get the all disk selection options that connected with the system. 

Example:

Disk 0       online     980    etc     etc.  
Disk 1       online     480    etc     etc.

4)  Type the command select  disk X. X name is based on the your external drive.

5) After selecting the disk, type the command Attributes. After the command, you will get the two options.

1. Volume  2. Disk

Please select the disk option.

6) After select the disk option, you will get the number of options to execute the command.

Example:  Add, Assign, remove, clean delete and etc.

7) Select the Clean command to remove all the logical and data files.

After the clean command execute, your drive will be in RAW format. Go into Disk Management and in the bottom-right panel look for a ribbon which labelled as RAW and has no drive name. Right-click on that and format in exFAT option.

If the problem still persists, I'd suggest you proceed for the replacement. 

Hope it helps.


----------

